# Wrestling Singlet Fabric



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

I am looking for fabric to print wrestling singlets. Must be poly based with spandex. Can anyone recommend a source of a quality fabric?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have looked at using Teamworks Athletics... Let me know if you find others.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Teamworks supplies finished product. I am in need of the fabric only.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you going to make the singlets after printing the fabric or contract it out? You should be able to find the fabric at any quality fabric shop. There are wholesale houses. Might have to do a little surfing to find it but it is out there.


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

Try Vapor - I am not sure they have the mix you are looking for but they do sell bulk material.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

camconcay said:


> Try Vapor - I am not sure they have the mix you are looking for but they do sell bulk material.


there's "Dry Armor Sublimate" listed on their website - polyester/spandex (6%).


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

yarringtonmills.com


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> yarringtonmills.com


Good compnay and would recommend them as well. We get all of our pre-made cuffs from them.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Fisher Textile Ask for James Gay.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

We have already tried Fisher's. It was not what we were looking for...it was almost like a dazzle finish. I did see the fabric on Vapor's site, but after visiting with them, they said it was not what we needed. I will give Yarrington a try on Monday. Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The other one to try that has a wide selection of fabric is Pacific Coast Fabric.


----------

